

Using promises to escape from callback hell in JavaScript - DomenicDenicola
http://www.slideshare.net/domenicdenicola/callbacks-promises-and-coroutines-oh-my-the-evolution-of-asynchronicity-in-javascript

======
DomenicDenicola
Long-time lurker, first-time submitter. Gave this talk to a bunch of C# devs
last weekend, and it seems like the kind of bleeding-edge JavaScript stuff HN
is interested in.

This is my first talk since switching from academia to programming, so any
feedback would be lovely.

